# Recommend a good maker of a take down longbow for me.



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

You have a lot of options..

Toelke link
Black WidowPLX
Pronghorn Custom Bows
O.L. Adcock ACS 
Centaur Archery (Shorter longbows)

That should get you drooling. 


You didn't mention length..


----------



## gdpolk (Jan 9, 2012)

Mo0se said:


> You have a lot of options..


Thanks for the link. I knew of Black Widow bows and have browsed their site some but haven't seen any of the others. I'd like to see what all is out there and possibly see if I can get a few into the local archery shop to test some before ordering a custom.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Mo0se gave you some good ones. I'm more of a recurve guy but a bow junkie in general and I've had or seen these that I like. Check out:

Big Jim, he gets some great wood and is nice to work with. (http://www.bigjimsbowcompany.com/)

Cari-Bow, check out the inventory to see what they look like, pretty. (http://www.cari-bow.com/)

Shafer Silvertip longbow, not the fanciest site but great bows. (http://www.schafersilvertipbows.com/)

In my opinion the best hybrid longbow I have had was a Griffin by John McCullough. Three year wait so you would probably be looking at used, but wow, what a shooter. Sold it...:BangHead:

With your budget and time frame anything is possible. Go to this page, click on the drop down menu at the top of the page that says "Trad Gang Bowyers and Bow Emporiums" (http://tradgang.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum;f=1). There are so many options but with a little reading and research you can narrow it down to the "premier" bowyers. Enjoy your search...:tongue:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Here are a couple of my favorites.

http://www.acadianwoods.com/

http://www.centaurarchery.com/

Ray :shade:


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

Take a look at Great Northern Bow Co. They have an awesome jack knife takedown system and the bows are very nice looking.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

www.borderbows.com


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

The Royal with carbon sleeve takedown from Nate at www.bamabows.com


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

hunter bows and eagle wing. hitman also makes some AWSOME shooters, loved the pass around bow its the bow in the last pic on the left hand side

heres mine hunter bow


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Check out Dry Ridge archery, Tim Duval is a great guy to deal with too.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Sky Archery ... Union jack , Longhorn and Rebel are all avaliable in 2pce and are fine fine bows !
Black Widow longbows !
Whippenstick Longbows !


----------



## Leon Hinton (Jul 4, 2010)

Call Ben Graham at Hummingbird bows. He makes some of the best bows out there. They shoot great, kill deer and turkeys and are bueatiful to look at.LCH


----------



## ripforce (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is my Bamabows 62in Reflex/Deflex Expedition Royal Takedown 2 piece, uses a carbon sleeve system, bow is really smooth and fast! As stated above Nate can build it anyway you want with a plethera of differant wood combos! This one is Osage!


----------



## haswipp (Jun 16, 2009)

21 century longbows


----------



## gdpolk (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Please keep them coming. As of now my top 3 are:
Big Jim's Buffalo Bow
Black Widow PLX
Bama Bows Royal


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Get that 2 piece idea out of your mind. I've had 3 and one failed. Had a bowyer tell me that with a 2 piece every shot is one shot closer to failure.

3 piece bows give you an option of a light set and heavy set of limbs.

How about Morrison, RER, Whippenstick, Leon Stewart. I have a St. Joe River - 2 piece that's a real shooter.

Bowmania


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Bowmania said:


> Get that 2 piece idea out of your mind. I've had 3 and one failed. Had a bowyer tell me that with a 2 piece every shot is one shot closer to failure.
> 
> 3 piece bows give you an option of a light set and heavy set of limbs.
> 
> ...


did you use the bow bolt? the style bigjim uses doesnt sem to have any issues that I have heard of.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

if you order from bigjim you have about a year wait time before your turn will be up. I almost bought from him but just didnt want to wait that long for a bow. would love to have a thunder child though


----------



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

Another vote for the Bamabows if you want "fancy" and functional. I have a hunter 2 piece and really like it, will probably eventually invest in one of his "nicer" bows. That being said, right now I'm loving my new Omega. I know it's not the "looker" that you're probably searching for, but it puts the arrow where I want it with some authority.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

bowhuntingrn said:


> Another vote for the Bamabows if you want "fancy" and functional. I have a hunter 2 piece and really like it, will probably eventually invest in one of his "nicer" bows. That being said, right now I'm loving my new Omega. I know it's not the "looker" that you're probably searching for, but it puts the arrow where I want it with some authority.


they are straight up performers. By far the fastest bow I have owned or used and real tack drivers. If he started to make them with exotics to please the guys that want a little bling I bet they would sell like hot cakes.


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

As far as a two piece bow goes, Nate at Bamabows uses a carbon sleeve takedown. I have personally seen it in his 102 pound longbow and its fit is still extremely tight.


----------



## gdpolk (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks like I'll be choosing from BamaBows and BigJim. I'll try to pick up a couple used bows from each that I can sell for what I have in them later to help me decide which I'd like.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Keep your eye on the Trad Gang classifieds if you are looking for used bows. There's a really nice Griffin on there now.

http://tradgang.com/noncgi/ultimatebb.php?ubb=forum;f=5


----------



## coiloil37 (May 27, 2010)

My two favorite three piece longbows are Leon Stewart's slammer and Herb Meland's take down pronghorn. Both are top notch bowyers in every respect. My slammer is probably my favorite but I've got a soft spot for tulip wood.


----------



## sidekick (Feb 10, 2006)

Close your eyes, click your heels together three times while saying...BigJim, BigJim, BigJim. Have both a Thunderchild T/D & Buffalo T/D and love them both. Craftsmanship next to none. My wait was 9 months on the Thunderchild. Named her "Baby" for obvious reasons. You will occasionally see one for sale, mostly on TG is where I have seen them. Worth the wait though if you want a new one.


----------



## gdpolk (Jan 9, 2012)

sidekick said:


> Close your eyes, click your heels together three times while saying...BigJim, BigJim, BigJim. Have both a Thunderchild T/D & Buffalo T/D and love them both. Craftsmanship next to none. My wait was 9 months on the Thunderchild. Named her "Baby" for obvious reasons. You will occasionally see one for sale, mostly on TG is where I have seen them. Worth the wait though if you want a new one.


Which is the smoother shooting between the buffalo bow and thunderchild?


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

gdpolk said:


> Which is the smoother shooting between the buffalo bow and thunderchild?


Whatever is the longest of the two.


----------



## ripforce (Feb 15, 2010)

my Bama Royal Expedition takedown is one of the smoothest longbows I have ever shot, his limb design makes for one real fast bow,mine is [email protected], also much lighter in the hand than the bolt on models, also Nates wait time is around 3mos in most cases sometimes faster than that! My bow is a 62 in I draw almost 30in!


----------



## hawghunter2585 (Mar 16, 2010)

A Leon Stewart Slammer


----------



## sidekick (Feb 10, 2006)

gdpolk said:


> Which is the smoother shooting between the buffalo bow and thunderchild?


The Buff, which is 60" and 41# is slightly smother in my opinion to the TC which is 56" and 44#. That said, I prefer the TC if I could only have one of the two.


----------



## rsb_924 (Mar 11, 2006)

http://www.acadianwoods.com/


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

You cant go wrong with a www.lewishollowarchery.com take down, I own 3 of Chris's bows and they are great shooters at a great price. I also highly reccomend Fedora as well.


----------

